# Time for a Hate Crime



## AWP (Aug 30, 2016)

When will you people wake up and address the real evil plaguing our nation? They must be eradicated to the last man, woman, child, and large pair of shoes. One and all, "sink, burn, and destroy. Let nothing pass."

A clown appears to be trying to lure kids into woods in South Carolina


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 30, 2016)

Check your clown privilege.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 30, 2016)

A fine policy, IMHO. 

I say we start at the top.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 30, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> A fine policy, IMHO.
> 
> I say we start at the top.
> 
> View attachment 16468


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2016)

Totentanz said:


>



Jesus God...that was funny.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2016)

Stephen King tried to warn us... We didn't listen... Time to roll a can of agent orange out of the ole bunker and take those woods out...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2016)

I hate clowns. Fuck clowns.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 30, 2016)

Totentanz said:


>


Those always give me a laugh, pure fucking gold!!!


----------



## Brill (Aug 30, 2016)

You are racist against humour.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I hate clowns. Fuck clowns.



Hey! Now you're "Clown Profiling"


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 30, 2016)

This whole thread is clown shoes.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yepp...been saying it for years.....:-":wall::blkeye:


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 31, 2016)

"Aren't you gonna say hello?"


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2016)

Now we know why @Freefalling dislikes the Marines. This clown, played by Bob Bell, who was also the inspiration for Krusty the Clown, filled many a homes on WGN back when I was growing up.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 1, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 16492
> Now we know why @Freefalling dislikes the Marines. This clown, played by Bob Bell, who was also the inspiration for Krusty the Clown, filled many a homes on WGN back when I was growing up.


Cram it clown.....


----------



## Dame (Sep 1, 2016)

LOL. Dumbass picked the wrong town. I know a couple of green beanies who occupy that neck o' the woods. That clown is dead meat.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2016)

Dame said:


> LOL. Dumbass picked the wrong town. I know a couple of green beanies who occupy that neck o' the woods. That clown is dead meat.



It is good to see someone take this thread seriously.


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 8, 2016)

Serious is how easily children can be traumatized by clowns, even with the best intentions and a Wal Mart connection:


----------



## AWP (Oct 5, 2016)

You think you people would learn, but no. Make jokes, but it is time for genocide.

Serious or just a sick joke? What we know about creepy clown reports


----------



## Gunz (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 5, 2016)

Ya'll are freaking me out with the photos.  But they're in El Paso now...I foresee that as a poor idea.  #cartels


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 5, 2016)

This is an official thing in my area now, too.  My own daughter was released from school early yesterday because of a report that someone claiming to be a clown was making threats against the school on a social media site.  And no, I'm not kidding.

“In the past week, there have been reports in up to 10 states of people having frightening encounters of subjects dressed as clowns,” Bloomington police said in a statement Tuesday. “The clown trend isn’t funny. It’s an attempt to create fear in the community.”

"Extra patrols were sent to Bloomington Junior High School on Tuesday morning after a social media report that clowns were going to cause trouble, said Bloomington Police Sgt. Henry Craft."

Local Police Investigating Clown Sightings


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2016)

Cap a few, and see if nationwide sightings go down....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2016)

Clown Lives Matter!

Clowns form 'Clown Lives Matter' to combat profiling after string of attacks


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 5, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Clown Lives Matter!
> 
> Clowns form 'Clown Lives Matter' to combat profiling after string of attacks



"On the other side of the country, a group of clowns plan to take to the streets next weekend in order to show people that they mean no harm."

Well.  Great idea.  They'd better have bats and chains in hand, just in case.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 5, 2016)

A bunch of us, including me are joining with Kenny's pop to patrol the neighborhood during Halloween. Threats have been made towards kids around my A.O. We will be patrolling with bats and no doubt, some of us will exercise 2A rights. If you ask me, and I am sure some of you will disagree, oh well but I think we need a fucking purge. Too many fuck sticks around.

M.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 6, 2016)

There's a twitter page called @ClownsSightings that posts user submissions of them getting video where they see a clown hankering around where one should not be at night. They keep the user anon but list the city and state of the occurrence. It seems very wide spread throughout the country. Makes me wonder if this is some sort of crazy viral marketing scheme for something coming out soon, nonetheless, threating school districts is no bueno and especially with the amount of kids going out for Halloween in a few weeks, it definitely needs hemming up.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Clown Lives Matter!
> 
> Clowns form 'Clown Lives Matter' to combat profiling after string of attacks


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't care if this is a grand attempt by Hillary to take our minds elsewhere, that used in conjunction with the hurricane she can shape our information narrative, what I care about it is WHY THE FUCK AREN'T WE KILLING CLOWNS IN THE STREETS?!?!?!?!? I'd form my own einsatzgruppe if I thought it would do any good.


----------



## DocIllinois (Oct 6, 2016)

^^^  Ja, und dann verrückten Prügel.  :blkeye:


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

Another good reason to ALWAYS carry a firearm. So you can kill clowns.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Oct 7, 2016)

These fuckers are all over Wisconsin too.  Unacceptable.  However, a firearm just doesn't feel like it would give me that great great satisfaction that I'd so desperately crave in my clown hunting adventures.  I like this possibility...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 8, 2016)

So you can't get back on active duty? There are alternatives.

Clown Auditions - Ringling Bros. Circus


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dang creepy clowns everywhere:


:wall:


----------

